# Volunteer Fire Department Benefit



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

Just finished up making this lamp for our local Volunteer Department from an old fire extinguisher and a lamp kit. Took a lot of polishing to get it to shine. It was a dark greenish brown before I started. Painted the label black then lightly sanded it to make the lettering show. Thought it turned out nice.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's very nice Murph. Even nicer that you are giving it to the local Firemen.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice work, Murph. A great idea like YD said. It really looks right at home where you took the photo.

Did you clear-coat it, too?


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

Going to do it today.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome piece.


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

Nice... is this a random act of kindness?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice !!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :clapclap: :clapclap: :clapclap:


----------

